# Office Medical Specialist, CBCS, CEHRS, CMAA - NHA



## strawberry494

Alicia Feller
2 Coleman Avenue
Bayville, NJ  08721
732-300-9790                                                                                                        felleralicia@gmail.com
SUMMARY

Utilize my Ocean County College Medical Office Specialist education, skills, training and work experience to obtain a position in a healthcare facility. Provide excellent customer service by understanding the customer/patient needs. Focus on electronic health records management and billing and coding. 

PROFESSIONAL TRAINING & DEVELOPMENT

Ocean County College
Medical Office Specialist Certificate ? Extensive and intensive 15-week course including internship at a healthcare facility.

Course work:
MediSoft Billing & Scheduling          Medical Insurance Systems      ICD-9 Coding
Anatomy & Physiology                       Medical Documentation           CPT Coding
Medical Terminology I & II                Electronic Health Records	      HIPAA Training


Internship
Dr. Beth White, Brick, NJ
Overview of and assistance with Eclipse Billing System. 
Assist in check-in process
Provide support for billing and coding. 
Perform all front desk duties.
Create files for new patients.

CERTIFICATIONS

The Medical Office Specialist course includes comprehensive preparation for the below-mentioned National Certification Exams through the National Healthcareer Association.

Certified Electronic Health Records Specialist (CEHRS) 
Certified Billing and Coding Specialist (CBCS) 
Certified Medical Administrative Assistant, (CMAA) 


CPR/BLS from American Heart Association (Current)
Accredited Jewelry Professional, Gemological Institute of America 

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

TIFFANY & CO., Red Bank and Atlantic City, NJ						2006-2012
Sales Professional 
Sold high end/fine jewelry.  Merchandised new and current merchandise.  Hosted clients at events off site and in the stores.  Provided personalized customer service. Trained new coworkers. 
Identified prospective client; contact them through mail, email and phone to advertise new store at both locations when they opened. Brought in 50 new clients within the first few months.
Achieved monthly, quarterly and yearly sales goals.
Page Two
Alicia Feller
Feller.alicia@gmail.com


TOURNEAU, Atlantic City, NJ									2006
Sales Professional
Assisted in the opening of this new store.  Specialty in selling new and vintage merchandise. Experience in team selling to close the sale.

Experienced in negotiating price point with potential customers with vintage items

SEARS, Toms River, NJ								  	   2004-2006
Jewelry Sales Consultant
Sold entire line of jewelry including fashion, fine, costume, watches, etc. Opened credit accounts
Sold care plans and warranties.  Completed inventory. 

Managed cash exchanges for other departments in the store.
Worked with customer and suppliers to acquire special items at customers request.

LANDAU, Atlantic City, NJ									           2004
Manager In Training
Floated between four different locations within four major casinos. Created weekly schedules for five employees at Tropicana Casino.  Marked price changes. Marketed high end items to potential customers.  Opened and closed store.

TECHNICAL SKILLS

Computer:   IBM and Apple MAC environments /Microsoft Office (basic) 2010, 2007
Healthcare:  Knowledgeable in MediSoft and SpringCharts

EDUCATION

Associate of Applied Science in Fashion Marketing 
The Art Institute of America, Philadelphia, PA 
Internship: Tiffany & Co., Philadelphia, PA 

Accredited Jewelry Professional, Diamonds and Pearls Graduate, 
Gemological Institute of America, New York, NY

Certificate in Fashion Marketing and Design, Ocean County Vocational School, New Jersey 

Graduate, Central Regional High School


----------

